# Would you ever buy anything with the Playboy name or bunny logo?



## CoverGirl (Jul 31, 2010)

or by Hustler? I don't consider them classy companies, and I am afraid I will give off a trashy impression if I buy and wear something by either of them. I think the bunny logo is so cute though, and I always see stuff by Playboy I think is fun at Spencers. I don't know if I should wear stuff like that while I'm a young single girl and not a soccer mom, or if it's just a huge no-no.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 31, 2010)

Some of the stuff with the playboy bunny is cute or funny, but not so much i'd buy it. I don't like the color combination and it's just not my cup of tea.

Honestly, if you like the product, just buy it, and if it doesn't please other people, that's their problem, not yours. Besides, i think it also depends on the rest of your look, and the item. One item in an otherwise sober look will spice it up, if it's a whole outfit, then i simply would avoid it.


----------



## Marsha! (Jul 31, 2010)

I think it's a matter of personal preference. I'm not fond of the aura playboy infers so I choose to stay away from it. If other people like it and choose it, I don't hold it against them at all. I judge by the overall person, not just appearance.


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 31, 2010)

Only if they're panties or a bra. I won't wear a shirt, hat or jeans with the playboy logo on it.


----------



## Karren (Aug 1, 2010)

I have bought the magazine before but only for the articles!!




. I wouldn't buy anything to wear... Except maybe a bunnie outfit!


----------



## Aprill (Aug 1, 2010)

Nah whoreish IMO


----------



## LoveSxE&Magic (Aug 1, 2010)

If its cute then yeah I would, and I have seen some cute playboy stuff. I wouldn't really care what people thought about it, I mean most people associate red(nails, lips and heels, which I alll love) skanky, so let the judgmental people judge!


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *CoverGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif or by Hustler? I don't consider them classy companies, and I am afraid I will give off a trashy impression if I buy and wear something by either of them. I think the bunny logo is so cute though, and I always see stuff by Playboy I think is fun at Spencers. I don't know if I should wear stuff like that while I'm a young single girl and not a soccer mom, or if it's just a huge no-no. There are lots of hot, sexy soccer moms and just as many dumpy, dowdy, young single girls. The playboy bunny doesn't care who wears the label. Money is money...

If you approve of Playboy then support it. If you don't agree with the magazine and what it stands for, then don't buy Playboy merchandise.


----------



## perlanga (Aug 1, 2010)

Rabbits and bunnies are my favorite animals, and I do think that some playboy stuff is really cute, but I don't think I would buy anything with their logo on it. To me the issue is not what people will think of me, but I think pornography is wrong and I don't try to deliberately support any pornographic companies.


----------



## Shelley (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm not interested in playboy so I wouldn't wear anything with their logo.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm not a LOGO kind of person so I generally will not purchase anything with any logos.

-Hustler/Playboy would definitely be a NO. I don't approve of pornography so I won't be advertising it by wearing their symbols around.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 1, 2010)

Yea, that's a "NO" from me too...


----------



## xjackie83 (Aug 1, 2010)

No. I never have bought anything of theirs. It's just not for me.


----------



## ERIKACHALON (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah i think its totally up to you. Also, you should make sure to just remember theres a time and place for everything. For example, I wouldn't go to an important interview with a playboy bunny on my folder. I wouldn't even go to class on the first day with the logo on my stuff. But, if you want to save it as a wallpaper or display it in your private home, then that's your business...


----------



## Minka (Aug 1, 2010)

I think the whole logo and all are trashy and honestly, I always associated it with trashy individuals.

Their brand has nothing to offer thats classy and can't be found better in other brands.


----------



## CoverGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There are lots of hot, sexy soccer moms and just as many dumpy, dowdy, young single girls. The playboy bunny doesn't care who wears the label. Money is money...
If you approve of Playboy then support it. If you don't agree with the magazine and what it stands for, then don't buy Playboy merchandise.

Oh I didn't mean it that way at all. I know there are plenty of moms who actually look like playmates. I just think there's a time for everything. If I wore something with the Playboy logo on it now, I may look trashy to some folks, but it's the time you can get away with things like this. I wouldn't really be affecting anybody in a negative way (except maybe myself). If I have kids when I'm older, I would not ever wear the bunny logo, even if it's tiny. Kids can easily get the wrong message. Anyway, I went shopping last night, saw some cute stuff (like a sagittarius necklace with a small bunny on it), and I just couldn't buy anything. I will stick to all the other cute stuff on the market.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 1, 2010)

I hate all the products bearing the playboy logo. I mean, the magazine is one thing. But you can get kids clothes with the logo on! It's tacky as hell.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 1, 2010)

tacky, gross and offensive to women. no way in hell would i wear anything playboy.


----------



## Ricciolina (Aug 2, 2010)

No. Never. I don't support what it stands for.


----------



## Ari1202 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think PLAYBOY has cute stuff I mean if you wear something PLAYBOY I mean who cares what people think your gonna he judge by everyone,everyone is always gonna say somethig but as long as your confident in yourself you know that your not like ojeof the playboy girls


----------



## taragirlie21 (Aug 2, 2010)

The only thing I've ever had was just a sticker you put on your tummy and tan with it, and take the sticker off and it tanned a bunny onto you. That was when I was younger, so I wouldn't do that now. Don't have an interest in anything else by them. For someone else, it's up to them. It can be classy still (a nice little purse with the logo on the bottom or something) or trasy.


----------



## Ari1202 (Aug 2, 2010)

is that how you get like those tan tattoos jus put a sticker on and tan


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 2, 2010)

i have a playboy throw blanket..its really cute, pink, white, &amp; black..i use it to cover up with on the couch..but as far as clothing no i dont think its too classy, but on the other hand i guess it depends on how you wear it.


----------



## taragirlie21 (Aug 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Ari1202* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is that how you get like those tan tattoos jus put a sticker on and tan Yep! Or like how you know if you fall asleep with your sunglasses on, you get that sunglasses tan around your eyes? Same thing. Just get something in whatever shape you want and lay out.


----------



## Ari1202 (Aug 2, 2010)

I can jus use regualr stickers and sit under the sun right


----------



## Jinx (Aug 2, 2010)

I would buy something like a wallet or purse or shoes or hat (I don't know if these things are available, I'm just sayin'..); I wouldn't buy suggestive or provocative stuff.

I've even been to the Playboy mansion and have nothing at all against the company but most of the clothes are a bit beyond my personal style.


----------



## Kate127845 (Aug 6, 2010)

No I would never wear anything like that... I like to look classy/sophisticated. Playboy is definitely not classy.


----------



## Anissa (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't know about their clothes...but my friend has a pair of Playboy earrings that are ADORABLE. I definitely would not hold anything against those... Or maybe something like a makeup case... As for clothes, I don't have anything against Playboy but I'm just not a huge-logo-on-my-clothes type of person.


----------



## jaimielynnea (Aug 6, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Only if they're panties or a bra. I won't wear a shirt, hat or jeans with the playboy logo on it. Gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Rotting Beauty (Aug 7, 2010)

Heh, I'd probably wear it just to be a goof. Off the shoulders black sweatshirt with a pink playboy bunny is what I'm thinking, and that sounds cute to me. But I wouldn't wear some plain shirt with the bunny on it, cause they don't seem very fashionable to me.


----------



## captcha (Aug 7, 2010)

I find it very tacky. Which I hate all logos anyway.


----------



## BrittanyD07 (Aug 8, 2010)

No, I think it looks dumb to wear the logo if your not officially a playmate.


----------



## jodevizes (Aug 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Sherbert-Kisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate all the products bearing the playboy logo. I mean, the magazine is one thing. But you can get kids clothes with the logo on! It's tacky as hell. I think it is bad enough that we have to put up with these tacky things, but when they start putting them on kids stuff, that takes the biscuit.


----------



## Mixie87 (Aug 8, 2010)

I bought a chain when i was 14 15 with the playboy bunny on it, it was cute it had dimonds in it. I just got it because it was cute, didnt realize what the bunny stood for. Would I wear it now, no, I dont really care what it means i find the stuff tacky looking.


----------



## equus18 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would not wear it as it is not my taste to wear those logos. In fact I don't wear any logos, not even Bebe or Baby Phat. Hustler is worse than PB in my opinion.

When my son was an infant, my brother wanted to find a shirt for him that Hustler because he thought that would be hilarious on a baby. He never got the shirt thank goodness.


----------



## rodenbach (Aug 9, 2010)

No.


----------



## Andi (Aug 9, 2010)

I donÂ´t have a problem with Playboy as such, and I do have two playboy posters (with the logo on it, not with a naked chick lol) that I had in my apartment. I also have a hot pink pillow.

IÂ´m not that much into the bunny stuff anymore though, and I honestly never liked any of the playboy clothing &amp; jewelry I came across.


----------



## kissesandcurls (Aug 9, 2010)

I wouldnt wear any of the clothes. Just because Its not really my style. My gran got me a playboy lipstick a while ago and im ashamed to say its one of my favourite ones, the colour is great! I just dont like using it in public because the playboy brand is associated with scummy people where i live. If you wear playboy your a probably a teen mum or addicted to something in this country.


----------



## Jinx (Aug 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *kissesandcurls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wouldnt wear any of the clothes. Just because Its not really my style. My gran got me a playboy lipstick a while ago and im ashamed to say its one of my favourite ones, the colour is great! I just dont like using it in public because the playboy brand is associated with scummy people where i live. If you wear playboy your a probably a teen mum or addicted to something in this country. Mm.. yeah. Teen moms are pretty scummy, aren't they?




(I say this as someone who had her first child at the age of 16).


----------



## nybsbfan18 (Aug 14, 2010)

i don't think young teenagers or tweens or younger should be wearing their logo. i wouldn't buy a playboy magazine or merchandise. and u def. shouldn't wear it to church!


----------



## Ginalovesmakeup (Aug 14, 2010)

I think sometimes its cute, i was given a makeup bag with it on as a present and when people see it they are like "why did you buy that?" I have seen young girls with playboy pencil cases and i don't think many people understand the logo and just think its a cute bunny. I like my makeup bag and think the logo is quite cute. x x x


----------

